# VIP211 Rebooting on it own



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

My VIP211 has started rebooting on its own and is showing a solid green screen....is this thing about to die


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check its temperature
turn it cold for 15 min - disconnect power cord


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sorry about this issue and would like to assist you! Please try unplugging the receiver for about 10 seconds. If the receiver is plugged into a surge protector please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM so that I can further assist you. Thanks!


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> I am sorry about this issue and would like to assist you! Please try unplugging the receiver for about 10 seconds. If the receiver is plugged into a surge protector please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM so that I can further assist you. Thanks!


Thank you. Will check these things out tonight when I get home.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> I am sorry about this issue and would like to assist you! Please try unplugging the receiver for about 10 seconds. If the receiver is plugged into a surge protector please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM so that I can further assist you. Thanks!


Found it was not plugged into a surge protector but into a multiple outlet extension cord. Now direct to wall will let you know if it happens again by DM. Thank you.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for checking that! Please let me know.


----------

